# Can't figure out how to hyperlink in Excel



## 98vulcan (May 25, 2006)

Hi there,
I'm using office 2003 software. Windows xp home edition on my stand alone home computer. I'm trying to used hyperlink files in excel but can't seem to figure it out. I have gone to the Microsoft training center a dozen times but I can't seem to get the hang of it. I am in charge of vehicle maintenance for a company that has about sixty vehicles and stand alone pieces of equipment. I want to create a data file for it all in excel. I thought I could have a start up page/file and list all the vehicles/equipment in cells and then hyperlink to individual files. Some how I just can't figure it out. Short of going to a night school course which I don't have time fore. 
Everytime I try and hyperlink a cell, I get the hyperlink box, where I choose Create new doc. I name the new doc and save it. When I go back to the first page and click on the cell it will open the file which is fine but as soon as I save the opening page file the hyperlink stops working and I get "can not open specified file". Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I'm using Office XP and it works fine for me. Without actually knowing the steps you are taking it's very difficult to get a picture of what's happening. Rather than try MS have you tried the Excel Help Files - they are really pretty good. In the top left corner is the help box - type in 'hyperlink' and hit Enter. Help should open and there should be an option for 'Create a Hyperlink'.

If you're still have problems, zip and attach your file and I'll have a play with it.


----------



## 98vulcan (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, I have tried that route but will have a go at it again. If that fails I try and zip you a file. Might be a day or too, don't have much time right now. Thanks,

Dave


----------



## 98vulcan (May 25, 2006)

Hi, 
I've created four files, One files whicle I'm trying to hyperlink to three other files. All contained in the same folder stored on my C:\ drive directory. I can't hyperlink them together. Also I might not be able to figure out how to upload it to this thread. I did figure out how to zip the file so bare with me.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## 98vulcan (May 25, 2006)

I forgot to mention that this is just a mock version of what I need to do for my work. If I can figure this out then I can handle the real thing.

Dave


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave

I've been all round the web on this and the nearest thing I can find is related to specific characters in the filename. I suggest dropping the hash # symbol from your filenames and see if that works. It seemed to make a difference when I tested, but it's the only thing I can find.

Please let me know if that works.


----------



## 98vulcan (May 25, 2006)

Hi there,

Thanks very much, it works fine. I can't beleive I"ve had so much difficulty with this. I really appreciate your help, thanks again.

Dave


----------

